# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Performance Tuning >  اجرای execution plan قبل از اجرای Query

## rezataslimi_edu

سلام وقت بخیر من امروز باهمکارم درمورد یک مسئله به مشکل خوردیم .

همکار من میگه اسکیوال هر برا که میخواد select رو اجرا کنه تو لوکال خودش قبل از اینکه کل دستورات رو بخواد اجرا کنه ابتدا یه execution plan ازش ایجاد میکنه میخواستم بدونم این حرف صحیح هست یا نه؟

----------

